# Image of SS PECONIC?



## mbarnette (Oct 30, 2007)

Does anyone happen to have an image of the steamer SS PECONIC, built by the Liverpool shipyard of Royden and Sons in October 1881. She was 277 feet in length, 34.5 feet in breadth, and displaced 1,795 gross tons. An iron-screw steamer with two decks, she was brigantine rigged and originally equipped with a 197-horsepower compound engine and one single-ended boiler; a donkey boiler was added to the vessel in 1894. She initially sailed under the British flag for the Mediterranean and New York Steamship Company, managed by the Phelps Brothers and Company, on a route that carried her between New York and various Mediterranean ports. 
She foundered in a 1905 storm and her wreck was recently identified a couple of years ago.
We have been unable to find an image of her at any museums (Mariner's Museum, NMM, etc.). Does anyone on here happen to have an image or line drawing of her, or of her sisterships PAWNEE or PIQUA?
Thanks for any help you can provide!
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Wecome to the motley crue ...

Quick blast at Google ..
Peconic 1882 built by T. Royden & Sons, Liverpool | 
1905 sold to USA not renamed, 1905 foundered off coast of Florida. 1,795 
No pictures, but I will keep trying ...
Divers interested at
http://uwex.us/peconicarticle.htm
Description of her and her sisters at
http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/descriptions/ShipsP-Q.html
There is a John Yurga researching the Roydon ships, enquiry at
http://members5.boardhost.com/roydenhistory/msg/1172060213.html

Maybe try under Japanese names? Careful of the suffixes, though.

Best Wishes, Raymond


----------

